# Dog's leg may be infected, can I use LA200?



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, our great pyrenees got into some kind of scuffle, and now we are treating his leg every few hours. It looks like it may be getting better, but I wanted to know if you can use oxytetracline LA200 like what is used for cattle and goats ...can I use that for my dog?


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

outofmire said:


> Well, our great pyrenees got into some kind of scuffle, and now we are treating his leg every few hours. It looks like it may be getting better, but I wanted to know if you can use oxytetracline LA200 like what is used for cattle and goats ...can I use that for my dog?


Dogs are not on the label and my vet has never told me to give a dog LA200. Go get some Pen-G. She has told me to give them that when needed.

Jena


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

No, don't use that. Pen-G is ok like Jena said, or Amoxicillian if you have any. Do you have some purple spray in the can? That is good stuff for wounds, heals good and fast and clean.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Oxytetracycline is useable on dogs from what I understand but I agree Pen G is what you want. Oral would be easiest, or an LA version.


----------



## logcabn (Jan 19, 2005)

outofmire said:


> Well, our great pyrenees got into some kind of scuffle, and now we are treating his leg every few hours. It looks like it may be getting better, but I wanted to know if you can use oxytetracline LA200 like what is used for cattle and goats ...can I use that for my dog?


A few years ago we had a cat who got into some kind of mix up. Any way we treated it (vet wise) and it kept returning I had to keep reopening it to get it to drain and just couldn't get it to clear up this went on for about 6 months. Finnaly one day I was visiting my grandmother and she said to try some alum, (about 3.00$ at a drug store) so I got some and gave it a shot I didn't have any thing to lose since the vet was talking about removing the leg, So I cleaned it up made sure it was open and packed it full of alum. He didn't like it much as it does sting, but it only took that one time and no more wound I've treated many critters this way over the years, good luck with your dog.


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, we aren't out of the woods yet with his leg, but it does look better after a couple of flushings with diluted betadine and wrapping it every 3-4 hrs to keep it dry. It's still raw. I do have some wound kote, but everything is so raw looking, I don't want to use it until the bandages can come off. The swelling has gone down some, and the fever has left it...so hopefully we are on the right track, and won't even have to use an antibiotic after all. 

Alum, huh? That's good to know. I'll keep that in mind since I don't like to use antibiotics unless absolutely necessary. I don't have any penicillin, but I'll be sure to get some. Anyone know a dosage for dogs?


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't over-do the wound cleaning. That can inhibit the healing as the new, fragile cells keep getting washed away before the new tissue has a chance to get established. If it's clean and looking good, leave it alone so it can start rebuilding.

I can't remember the dog dosage for pen. I want to say 1cc/100 pounds. I know that's for horses, but not sure if it applies to dogs as well.

Jena


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Jena said:


> I can't remember the dog dosage for pen. I want to say 1cc/100 pounds. I know that's for horses, but not sure if it applies to dogs as well.
> Jena


Dog dose of Pen G: 20,000 Units/kg

1 kg=2.2 pounds, so divide your dog's weight by 2.2 and multiply that by 20,000 to get the number of units needed. The bottle should say how many units are in a cc (usually about 150,000 to 300,00 units/cc). Give it IM or SQ. Frequency depends on the type of Pen G you use. Pen G procaine is used 1-2 times per day, Pen G potassium and sodium are used 3-4 times per day! If you get the Pen G potassium or sodium you could also give the dog 40,000 units/kg by mouth instead of an injection. Sorry about the metric but that's how vet. drugs are labeled!


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

When me and/or critters around me need antibiaotics I husstle on down to the feed store and get a $6.00 tube of terramicin for bees, put it in their food and watch the wound hear quickly. A small dab will do you, about what covers the inside of a sewing thimble is enought for most applications.


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

Thank you very much for the dosage details. I do think we will be giving him some tomorrow assuming our feed store carries it. 

I was feeling better about this wound, but now I'm not sure. If you'd bear with me I'd like to describe the area we are most concerned with and you tell me what you think. We discovered what looked like a blot clot about the size of a half dollar under the skin. Besides that there are about 5 puncture wounds that have a mucousy scab (the kind you see under bandages). Yesterday the area around these 5 wounds was wide spread pink and swollen. Today it's still swollen, but instead of the whole area being pink, only the area adjacent the wounds themselves are pink, but somewhat a brighter pink than yesterday. There is a significant amount of mucousy blood discharge from the area. The discharge itsself looks healthy. It is a brightish color. We weren't going to clean it again tonight, but everything was so yucky, we did. 

My Mother in law is a nurse. I showed her the discharge. She didn't seem alarmed by it, and in fact had a name for it. Anyway, I'm just surprised that the discharge has increased this much.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

outofmire said:


> Besides that there are about 5 puncture wounds that have a mucousy scab (the kind you see under bandages). Yesterday the area around these 5 wounds was wide spread pink and swollen. Today it's still swollen, but instead of the whole area being pink, only the area adjacent the wounds themselves are pink, but somewhat a brighter pink than yesterday. There is a significant amount of mucousy blood discharge from the area. The discharge itsself looks healthy. It is a brightish color. We weren't going to clean it again tonight, but everything was so yucky, we did.QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like an abscess. Abscesses are very common after a bite wound because the small punctures in the skin close up quickly and the bacteria that were inoculated into the wound multiply like mad. The result is a big build up of pus under the skin. They usually get better after they break open and drain, but antibiotics are a VERY good idea. Copious flushing is also very important to get the pus, etc. out of the wound. If the affected area is in a place where you can soak in epsom salt water for about 10 minutes twice a day that would be good. Alternatively you can hot pack the area (warm wet washcloth or towel) twice daily to help draw out the infection/pus. Most importantly, if the wound isn't looking better within 24-48 hours of starting the antibiotics get the dog to a vet!


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

Thank you everyone. 

I need to know how long to continue with the antibiotic, assuming all goes well and he responds well to it soon.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

for antibiotics I use Fish Mox Each capsule contains 250 mg of amoxicillin.

No perscription needed, availabe on line just google: "fish mox" for suppliers 

dose 6.25 mg per pound Use for 10 to 14 days.

I keep it on hand for injuries that do not require a vet. Lately that has been ruptured anal glands.

Keep in mind that I am not a veternarian and have no formal training in animal medicine. This is just what I do for my animals.
*


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I suddenly have the need to resurrect this thread...

My 2 big dogs got into it this morning, both of them have bite wounds. I've bathed them and assessed the injuries, and Jasmine has bites to the right front leg and foot, Daisy has bites to the muzzle area. Both dogs have tissue swelling already. 

I've read the previous info. I have UltraPen (procaine) on hand, and 20 gauge needles that I had here for the sheep and goats. I'm nervous because I've only given one shot before and it was almost 20 years ago. I would like to avoid a vet trip, so I think I'm going to start them both on this antibiotic. If I went to the vet, they would give me an oral antibiotic, as a preventive measure (we've been down this road a few times).

I've figured out the doses, and understand that it will be 2x a day. The question of how many days hasn't been addressed yet. I need reassurance from you all that I'm doing this right. I knew the day would come when I'd have to give an injection, but I didn't think I'd be this nervous!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, I did it!! I think I was a little bit worried that when I poked the needle in, Jasmine would snap at me. I did it sub-Q, and she didn't seem to even know I did it. I've had problems with her swinging away from the vet with a needle sticking out of her rump.

Is there a more appropriate gauge needle or is the 20 OK? They've both had an aspirin and seem to be resting comfortably now. Poor girls.

Outofmire, how is your dog? Sometimes I wonder how I ever survived without this forum!


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

outofmire said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I need to know how long to continue with the antibiotic, assuming all goes well and he responds well to it soon.


To quote my favorite evolutionist: "Natural selection lets the nature do by letting the healthiest survive without too much undo interference."

He would probably suggest stopping the antibiotic and letting the dog duke it out with Mother Nature. After all--if he's a superior expression of Pyr genes, he'll survive. If he has an inherent genetic flaw, he'll succumb and his passing will be for the benefit of the species as a whole.

Course, I would have to categorically disagree with everything he has to say on the subject.  

_______________________

As far as the penicillin course--7-12 days is recommended. Here's a great link for antibiotics and dogs:
http://www.terrierman.com/antibiotics.htm

The website says to treat for three days longer than it appears that the problem is resolved.


----------



## logcabn (Jan 19, 2005)

Another thing our vet recommened was to coat the wound in sugar, this was with another cat my mother had that had a huge absess under it's chin, it kept swelling up and exploding ( this was before I was really old enough to go out on a limb and try to help the poor thing myself.) after a few trips to the vet to get the skin cut away he recommended that we clean it twice a day with peroxide and then to coat it in sugar, this worked on this cat. But the one I had with the leg wound, the wound kept growing over to quickly and I had to keep reopening it ( he was a very easy going sort) the peroxide and sugar solution did not work for him but once I got wound opened up good and packed full of alum ( which he did not like , the stuff stings) I never had any more problems with it. I use honey on my own cuts and I' spose it would just as well or even better than sugar . Hope every thing works out well.


----------

